# Looking for a mold



## lenarenee (Jun 3, 2020)

Looking for molds that holds about 2 - 3 lbs of soap (or uses 1 bottle of 2oz fo). Silicone or wood with silicone liner preferred. Yes, I know NS has great molds, but they don't have the bar shape I want which is similar to a tall and skinny, except I want a wider bar that is still taller than width. Anyone seen something suitable?


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 3, 2020)

Crafter’s choice has nice 2.5# silicone molds. I use roughly 2oz of fragrance for a batch and have never had an issue.

I want to say model 1501 is the standard mold but I’m not at home to check. I think i got both my regular and t&s from WSP. Both molds give me 8 bars but I don’t cut testers from my ends.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 3, 2020)

Hiya *@lenarenee*

Ditto what *@BattleGnome* said.  *WSP Model 1501* is correct. It's a sturdy mold, i.e., the sides don't bow out. I use 30 oz oils & 2 oz fragrance. I also get 7- 8 bars depending on what I'm making.

*30 oz. oils X a factor of 1.37 = 41 oz of soap (approx.) *

That fills the mold to the top with a little extra that I pour into a 1 oz circle cavity for testing.

*Here's a link* to check it out along with their other options which might be closer to what you're looking for.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 3, 2020)

Here's one: Tall and Skinny Soap Mold

I have had a bit of a mixed experience with this company. I like my mold, but had some problems. I will say I like my Nurture mold better.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 4, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Here's one: Tall and Skinny Soap Mold
> 
> I have had a bit of a mixed experience with this company. I like my mold, but had some problems. I will say I like my Nurture mold better.



You had problems with the mold itself, or just with the company?  Why do you like the Nurture mold more?  I have the original American Soap Supplies mold and it's a bear to get the soap out nicely - even with sodium lactate and waiting longer to unmold. 

I'm about ready to order the NS molds. I've been using the common wood and silicone liner that's all over Amazon, and love them but the newer ones distort the shape of the loaf - especially if the soap heats up at all.

I thought about just switching to freezer paper and wood. But I know myself - I won't want to mess with the paper and extra step. I also prefer the nice smooth finish silicone gives to the soap.  The NS molds aren't as wide as I want. I guess there's going to have to be concession made somewhere.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 4, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> You had problems with the mold itself, or just with the company?  Why do you like the Nurture mold more?  I have the original American Soap Supplies mold and it's a bear to get the soap out nicely - even with sodium lactate and waiting longer to unmold.
> 
> I'm about ready to order the NS molds. I've been using the common wood and silicone liner that's all over Amazon, and love them but the newer ones distort the shape of the loaf - especially if the soap heats up at all.
> 
> I thought about just switching to freezer paper and wood. But I know myself - I won't want to mess with the paper and extra step. I also prefer the nice smooth finish silicone gives to the soap.  The NS molds aren't as wide as I want. I guess there's going to have to be concession made somewhere.


I'll PM you about the problem. I like the silicone in the Nurture mold better. The WH is thinner and softer - the kind of silicone that is slightly sticky so dust, hair, etc tends to stick more. Not a big deal, the silicone does release well from the soap and I like the mold well enough. 

What I did for a T&S, because I wanted to keep my bar size consistent at 2.5 x 3.5, is buy the NS 4.5 lb T&S mold. The width is 2.5 and I only fill it to 3.5 inches. This mold is 11" long though, and might make a bigger batch than it sounds like you want. I'm like you - I know I would regret not having a liner.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m another fan of Nurture molds. They are well made and sturdy with a nice thickness to the wood. I don’t mind lining them. Once you get the process down it takes very little time. That said, they also sell wonderful thick silicone liners for some of their molds.  They do take away from the size of the bar however.  I much prefer my Nurture wooden molds with either freezer paper or silicon liners to the silicon molds I have from crafters choice. I never have a problem with gelling in them Which I like to do with all my soaps.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 4, 2020)

dibbles said:


> What I did for a T&S, because I wanted to keep my bar size consistent at 2.5 x 3.5, is buy the NS 4.5 lb T&S mold. The width is 2.5 and I only fill it to 3.5 inches. This mold is 11" long though, and might make a bigger batch than it sounds like you want. I'm like you - I know I would regret not having a liner.


It looks like both of Nurture’s 4.5 Lb T&S molds are out of stock right now.  I’ve been contemplating buying one for months.


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 4, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> Looking for molds that holds about 2 - 3 lbs of soap (or uses 1 bottle of 2oz fo). Silicone or wood with silicone liner preferred. Yes, I know NS has great molds, but they don't have the bar shape I want which is similar to a tall and skinny, except I want a wider bar that is still taller than width. Anyone seen something suitable?



It would be easier to recommend a mold if you tell us exactly what size bar you are wanting.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 4, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> It looks like both of Nurture’s 4.5 Lb T&S molds are out of stock right now.  I’ve been contemplating buying one for months.



I recently bought the TS mold from Nurture but haven’t used it yet. I didn’t get the liner as I thought the bars would be too small. I will make a batch with it soon and post some pics.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 5, 2020)

If you like your wood mold, but don't like the silicone liner or lining it with freezer paper, or don't want to wait to order the molds that are out of stock, here are two alternatives that I use and like:

1. Buy some teflon dehydrator sheets and cut them to fit the bottom and sides of your mold (and even the top for flat loaves that you want to cover). This is my favorite option because they are very thin, easy to wipe clean, and somehow, the soap doesn't leak out between the seams, even if I don't tape them together. Then again, I don't tend to use super thin batter either. You can tape the seams if you like. Taped or not, these make mold lining a breeze and very eco-friendly. Here's a link on Amazon to something similar to what I have: Amazon.com: Superior 9 Pack Super Non-stick, Dupont Teflon Re-usable Food Dehydrator Sheets for Excalibur 2500, 2900, 3500, 3900 or 3926t. Sheet Measures 14” X 14” Fits Excalibur 5 and 9 Trays.: Kitchen & Dining

2. Buy some Dollar Store cutting mats and cut them to fit the inside of your mold. You will definitely want to tape the seams. These work well but are thicker than #1.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 5, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> It would be easier to recommend a mold if you tell us exactly what size bar you are wanting.



Yes, it sure would!  I want bars to be 2.5 inches wide and at least 3.25 inches tall.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 5, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> It looks like both of Nurture’s 4.5 Lb T&S molds are out of stock right now.  I’ve been contemplating buying one for months.


I wonder if they could give an estimate of when they will be available again.


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 5, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> Yes, it sure would!  I want bars to be 2.5 inches wide and at least 3.25 inches tall.



BrambleBerry: Tall 12" Silicone Loaf Mold (12 L x 2.25 W x 3.25 H) $22.95 (silicone mold)

BeScented: Skinny Diamond Silicone Mold (15.5″L x 2.5″W x 3.5″H) $46.00 (silicone mold)

Nurture Soap:  5 lb Basic Loaf Mold (18" L x 3.5" W x 2.5" H)  $55.49 (wood mold w/liner)

Wholesale Supplies Plus:  Crafters Choice Tall & Skinny Loaf Silicone Soap Mold 1505 (3.5” high x 2.5" wide x 8" long)  $20.75 (silicone mold)


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 5, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I recently bought the TS mold from Nurture but haven’t used it yet. I didn’t get the liner as I thought the bars would be too small. I will make a batch with it soon and post some pics.


I make a 2.5 x 3.5 bar with my small test molds and when cut to 1.25” thickness, it’s my favorite bar size.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 5, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I make a 2.5 x 3.5 bar with my small test molds and when cut to 1.25” thickness, it’s my favorite bar size.



Have any pictures handy to share?  That's the size I'm going for.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 5, 2020)

This shows the size the best, although I seem to have used a smaller amount of oils for the darkest soap: Indigo + Annatto = Green
For these small test molds, the 3.5” is in the width, but I want to be able to make bars that are 3.5” high.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 6, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> This shows the size the best, although I seem to have used a smaller amount of oils for the darkest soap: Indigo + Annatto = Green
> For these small test molds, the 3.5” is in the width, but I want to be able to make bars that are 3.5” high.



Thanks!  Love all the green too!


----------



## xavalyss (Jun 6, 2020)

I have just ordered this mold from WSP. 
*
Crafters Choice™ Wood & Silicone Loaf Soap Mold Set*




























it hasn't been delivered yet, but really anxious to try it.








(4 Reviews)Submit Your Own Review


Pricing$14.43 for 1 Mold


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 6, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I wonder if they could give an estimate of when they will be available again.


Nurture’s 4.5 lb. basic TS mold is back in stock.  After months of indecision, I decided it was a sign.  It’s on its way, and there might just be a few other things in the box along with it


----------



## dibbles (Jun 6, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Nurture’s 4.5 lb. basic TS mold is back in stock.  After months of indecision, I decided it was a sign.  It’s on its way, and there might just be a few other things in the box along with it


Yay! I think you will love it! And of course there are other things in the box - you wouldn't want your new mold to get lonely on its trip


----------

